# How sharp/long should a rat's nails be?



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I've got a friend who's got a couple rats, but the're his first pair. They currently have really sharp nails, and I was just wondering if that is normal. When they run along your arm, they leave scratches, and their only around 8 months old, so its not like these are huge rats. I'm thinking it might be, simply because they don't have many rough surfaces to run across. Idk. Maybe i just want someone to tell me they are, so I can tell him to clip them a bit so I'm not getting scratched up.

~Thanks.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

It's all personal preference. I'm sure the rats don't mind, but if the person's getting hurt, maybe they should be cut. I use nail clippers. Have styptic powder on hand in case a quik gets nicked or something like that!!!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

re-reading, i realize i meant 8 wks. Thank you tinyhart. Is there any problem with using a file? Its just the needle sharp tips that are a problem.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, that's pretty normal. And as tiny says, it's more a question of what your friend thinks, than the rats. A good idea would probably be to have something in their cage made of tree they can climb on. But also you can cut their nails, just be sure you don't get too much off.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh-yes you can file, it may be easier. Also if they get TOO long, (not likely) they could start to grow curly or have the foot lay to one side or the other, perhaps causing bumblefoot (maybe one of the causes). Not terribly likely, but I have a girly with a toenail that got like that at one point.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

It's quite uncommon for them to need to be clipped, so long as the rats are active, healthy, and have rough surfaces to scrabble across (brick, concrete, rough wood, stone, gritpaper). Lacking rough surfaces, they may get a little long, but they will always be sharp, unless he trims them. That much is perfectly normal. You can hurt them if you cut too close, or if they struggle and you're not used to the position of holding them and clipping them, so if it's not hurting the owner, there's not much point in clipping.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

These rats are rather confined to a smallish tank, as they are just a hair too small for the large adult cage he bought from a friend. He lets them in there during the day while he can watch them, but usually they just sleep/hide in the corners. Night means back in the tank where they can't escape, so no, they're not getting to wear them down as much as they should. I found a file, so thats what tomorrow's project is going to be. Just the tips to get rid of the needles. Thanks everyone for the good advice!


----------

